# Personal Best Smallie



## billycaines (Jul 31, 2008)

Two weeks ago I caught my personal best small mouth out of the North Scioto Waters. Caught it in the tailwater on a pink/white 3 inch grub on a 1/8oz head.

measured against my rod, just under 17 inches approx.


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

nice fish I bet that was a fun fight


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. Only gonna get better come fall!


----------



## billycaines (Jul 31, 2008)

mjchiodi said:


> nice fish I bet that was a fun fight


was a pretty good fight. I use light tackle and rods, so it fought like a great white shark. Jumped a few times. It was one of the few fish i caught that day that was more than 10 feet away from me. I got a good 2-3 minute, 30 plus foot fight. It hit right when the grub hit the water on a full cast. He was so big, i couldn\'t get a good picture, but the estimated size is between 16-17 inches and FAT.


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

Caught this one in sandusky bay, 7 lbs even, pic does not do it justice, was by myself with only cell camera


----------

